# Unterschiede von Motoren



## Insane (16 April 2009)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich suche eine Liste / Tabelle wo die wesentlichen Unterschiede bzw. Vor und Nachteile von Motoren beschrieben werden. Wann welche zum Einsatz kommen wäre auch nicht schlecht ;-) 

Am besten wäre es wenn wirklich viele Motoren aufgeführt werden von DSAM über Synchron bis zum Servomotor ...


Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ???


----------



## Murdok (16 April 2009)

http://www.energie.ch/themen/industrie/antriebe/#Einleitung

Konnte man übrigens sehr leicht durch googeln finden... :TOOL:


----------



## Insane (16 April 2009)

Hey 

Danke für deine Mühe aber Google kenne ich bereits ;-) 

ne ich suche ein Pdf wo kurz und knapp alles in Tabellenform verpackt ist


----------



## trinitaucher (16 April 2009)

Insane schrieb:


> ne ich suche ein Pdf wo kurz und knapp alles in Tabellenform verpackt ist


In mundgerecht verpackte Wissenshäppchen gibt's nunmal nicht überall 
... was hat man damals nur ohne Internet gemacht 

http://www.servotechnik.de/fachwissen/motoren/f_beitr_00_300.htm


----------



## TommyG (16 April 2009)

Und

weil ich mit Google schon öfters nur Mist gefunden habe, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die ja mehr sammeln als helfen, nehme ich:

www.alltheweb.com

die greifen auf Yahoo- Algos zurück..

Greetz, Tom


----------

